# Cheap CD's....



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a store reasonably close to my home (50 miles) that has discounted CD's priced around $4. There are quite a few classical recordings and needless to say when I am close to the store I leave with several new ones. Last night I brought home 6. Most of these CD's are on a label called LaserLight.

Anyway my question has to do with the orchestras performing on these. In my time on T.C. I have not read any posts that mention either these orchestras or conductors. A few are: 
Helmut Winscherman and the German Bach Soloists

New Leipzig Bach Collegium/ Maz Pommer conductor

Franz Liszt Chamber orchestra /Janos Rolla conductor

Salzburg Mozarteum Camarata Academica/ Sandor Vegh conductor

Do you think the "inexpensive" price of the recording is related to the use of performances by relatively unknown orchestras/conductors or
is this just a case of my lack of knowledge...

I need no reminder that this broad field is sooooo new to me. I am not even begining to scratch the surface of classical music never mind orchestras and conductors


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Absolutely not. There are a lot of really great, cheap performances and a lot of really crappy, expensive performances. LaserLight tends to be pretty decent, as does Naxos, which runs on the cheaper end, too.

I have the New Leipzig's Collegium recording of Handel's COncerto Grossi which is pretty good (this is coming from somebody who's not a big Baroque fan).


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Laserlight is cheap, it's good though. I don't have many Cds from Laserlight, just one, Haechen's Bruckner's 3rd, which is a pretty nice performance, i bought it for 5 bucks.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Naxos is cool. I've always found their music to be reliable, if not excellent. I've never been disappointed with anything from Naxos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Naxos, they have many top recordings in their catalogue, they produce here at NZ$14.95, they do not pay the musicians royalties, instead a one off payment is made the performance is then the property of Naxos. Also we have many brands that are available very cheap, EMI, DG, Sony, Decca etc etc, some are from the back catalogue and some are quite recent, Prices vary from NZ$9.95 double deccas and other twin packs, a lot in the $2.99 range and about 12 mths ago there were specials at $0.97 per CD, you cant loose at these prices.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Refering back to my original post, I took a closer look at one of the CD's recently purchased. Sir Neville Marriner is conducting the Academy Of Saint Martin In The Fields...
Certainly "not" an unknown orchestra/conductor  

It is great that there are stores with low prices. It allows me to get a larger "fix" for my dollar!


----------

